
Ask HN: Why can't we comment on YC jobs postings? - up_and_up
It seems odd we can&#x27;t post comments on the YC job postings. It would be a good way to provide quick feedback to these companies and to connect with potential hires. I have tried sending emails to several with no response.
The monthly `Who is Hiring` posts seems to provide a good means of discussion around open positions listed. I would assume YC companies could get similar feedback and potentially make a hirable connection faster than forcing that person through a normal hiring funnel, which, I have found for most of these small YC companies gets you absolutely nowhere.
======
hoodoof
Cause comments on job posts are negative, scornful and often seek to repay
rejection.

------
brudgers
The job listings of YC companies aren't intellectually interesting. Hence, I
suspect that the odds of producing quality comments is rather low. This is
probably why Monster.com and StackOverflow Careers don't have comments
sections either.

